# Christian Louboutin Petal Sandals - Hot or Not?



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2009)

Christian Louboutin Petal Sandals - $995

Silvertone hardware. Buckle detail at ankle strap. 
Petal detail along vamp. 
Open toe. 4" covered heel. 

Signature red sole.




What do you guys reckon, hot or not?

I think these are gorgeous! They're femine,delicate, flirty and kinda sexy!



source


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 3, 2009)

I think they're pretty!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 3, 2009)

Hm, they are not my style at all, my style is a bit more minimalistic. They could look cute on someone else though, but on me, they are a no no.


----------



## ticki (Jan 3, 2009)

i think they look fantastic. CL makes some great shoes.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 3, 2009)

adorable i would wear them


----------



## Roxie (Jan 3, 2009)

I think they are gorgeous!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

I love CL, but the ankle strap and the big petal detail mean they wouldn't flatter my cankles at all. I think on the right foot they could look sexy - afterall, it's CL!


----------



## Karren (Jan 3, 2009)

Well you are right about being very fem... but for almost $1,000!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

Karren, its CHRISTIAN LOUBOUTIN! HE-LLO, lol


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 3, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love CL, but the ankle strap and the big petal detail mean they wouldn't flatter my cankles at all. I think on the right foot they could look sexy - afterall, it's CL! lol you are nuts... YOU DON'T HAVE CANKLES! There is a distinct definition between your calves and ankles m'dear!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, they are still too fat for extraneous detail in that area like boofy petals! I know my limitations. I don't look good in tapered jeans, I don't look good in ankle straps and I look like a boy if I have hair that's too short. Haha!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2009)

lol ok, I'll let you slide on that one



I also can't do tapered pants, not a good look on an hourglass figure at all!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 3, 2009)

Its pretty but you might have to pair it with something that matches it very welll or you end up looking 'tarded.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Nury, I think they're pretty but they're not my style at all.

They're too fussy and girly for me.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 3, 2009)

they're stunning. im not sure i could pull them off, but they're amazing.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 3, 2009)

i think they're beautiful!!!


----------



## szie (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, those are gorgeous. Perfect for spring



.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## Anjel. (Jan 14, 2009)

i think they are hot, just not worth that price.


----------



## jmaui02 (Jan 14, 2009)

I like it. It's pretty.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! I love them




.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jan 17, 2009)

They remind me of these, but cuter!!!


----------



## aney (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't like them! They're not my style!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 21, 2009)

I think they are lovely but I wouldn't know what to wear with them. Price wise they are out of my league anyway


----------



## CarolineA (Feb 12, 2009)

really pretty but I don't think they would wear well


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 12, 2009)

They are gorgeous! I love Christian Louboutin


----------



## fawp (Feb 12, 2009)

Dang! These are gorgeous. I would love to have a pair for Spring. I'd be terrified of getting them dirty or messed up but still...they're fantastic.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 13, 2009)

As proud owner of about 6 pairs of CL shoes, I can definetly say t hat I dont think I would wear these even if they were given to me for free.....not my style at all!


----------

